# Quality of Life - MCAS Iwakuni, Yamaguchi prefecture



## hmay

I'm currently living on Okinawa, but I'm considering a move to the air station at Iwakuni on mainland Japan. It's fairly small and from what I've read it's fairly isolated - a good bit away from commercial airports. Any input from folks in that area? 

I would live out on the economy as I do here, but Okinawa very much caters to Americans, so I think the experience would be very different. Also, I've read that Iwakuni is pretty much set up for folks who live on base and that assistance for civilian staff who live off base is pretty abysmal. Anyone have firsthand experience?

Thanks for your help!


----------

